# Can a light overnight frost kill mason bee cocoons?



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Nope.

Zone 6B is within the natural range of the orchard mason bee (_Osmia lignaria)_, so your cocoons should be fine. They finish the final molting before winter and survive freezing temperatures as adults (in cocoons). Mine usually hatch when the daytime temps reach 55-60F (i’m in Zone 8).


----------



## szpider (9 mo ago)

Thank you! This is my first year with bees and I think I'm being a little paranoid 🙂 it totally makes sense that they'd be able to tolerate a little bit of frost, I'm just second guessing myself because it's been about 10 days since I put out the first half of my bees and haven't seen any activity yet, so I'm anxious.




Kuro said:


> Nope.
> 
> Zone 6B is within the natural range of the orchard mason bee (_Osmia lignaria)_, so your cocoons should be fine. They finish the final molting before winter and survive freezing temperatures as adults (in cocoons). Mine usually hatch when the daytime temps reach 55-60F (i’m in Zone 8).


----------

